# Instacart’s new pay scale is a sham



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Taking away pay bumps, per unique item pay (.40 each item), weekly star bonus, now supplementing what they pay us with what the customer tips ahead of time. Taking away the per shop commission. 

Taking away the store and customer name and only giving the addresses. 

Prime example, had a regular customer that always tips $20 on their order. 45 unique items and the pay was $27.50

$20 tip and $7.50 from Instacart. 

Old pay scale $5 commission and $18 unique item pay would have been $23 before tip then the $20 would have been $43. 

Instacart needs to get their heads back on straight.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

They are learning by watching Uber.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

I was thinking about getting back into Instacart a few weeks ago... I like the idea of not having to deal with disgruntled restaurant staff... then I got the email about changing the pay scale.... after reading on here and reddit I think I’m good! It’s bad enough that they dropped the pay from $7-9 plus .40 to $3.25 plus .40 an item. When they first launched here if you were willing to put up with the bullshit you could make a little decent money.... 

Their new approach sounds a lot like DoorDash. Using the tip to cover your base pay... Either they’re struggling to survive or they are straight ripping shoppers and delivery drivers off! If you’re an employee for a company you usually work your way up. App companies are the companies that the more you work for them the more they lower your pay... garbage company!


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> Taking away pay bumps, per unique item pay (.40 each item), weekly star bonus, now supplementing what they pay us with what the customer tips ahead of time. Taking away the per shop commission.
> 
> Taking away the store and customer name and only giving the addresses.
> 
> ...


Holy crap if that's for real then to hell with that! Using the customers' tip to lower driver pay is an out and out fraud in my opinion. Jeez


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> Holy crap if that's for real then to hell with that! Using the customers' tip to lower driver pay is an out and out fraud in my opinion. Jeez


They claim to have a $10 pay floor now for all orders accepted.

Thing is, if the customer pretips, say $3 then Ic pays $7 since that would equal the $10


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> They claim to have a $10 pay floor now for all orders accepted.
> 
> Thing is, if the customer pretips, say $3 then Ic pays $7 since that would equal the $10


That's [email protected]@@@! Wouldn't that be grounds for a class action suit if proved?? I mean come on


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> That's [email protected]@@@! Wouldn't that be grounds for a class action suit if proved?? I mean come on


Like was pointed out earlier, DoorDash does it too.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I appreciate the info. I guess I’ll reserve a 3-4pm slot that’s still open for tomorrow and try it out. After I reserve it what next? I just drive around/sit around waiting for a ping? Does the ping have the store address, shopping list and customer address? I’m also perplexed why they didn’t require me to buy/show proof of the insulated bags? Maybe because it’s frigging 8 degrees Fahrenheit currently.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> I appreciate the info. I guess I'll reserve a 3-4pm slot that's still open for tomorrow and try it out. After I reserve it what next? I just drive around/sit around waiting for a ping? Does the ping have the store address, shopping list and customer address? I'm also perplexed why they didn't require me to buy/show proof of the insulated bags? Maybe because it's frigging 8 degrees Fahrenheit currently.


Double check on the bag situation with support. My wife kind of misunderstood the bag situation and ended up sitting for an entire shift getting no pings because her bags were not approved.

That it is freezing outside would seem to me to be a valid reason not to need bags.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> I appreciate the info. I guess I'll reserve a 3-4pm slot that's still open for tomorrow and try it out. After I reserve it what next? I just drive around/sit around waiting for a ping? Does the ping have the store address, shopping list and customer address? I'm also perplexed why they didn't require me to buy/show proof of the insulated bags? Maybe because it's frigging 8 degrees Fahrenheit currently.


For IC the minimum shift is 2 hours.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> For IC the minimum shift is 2 hours.


I wondered why they had 1 hour blocks to click versus 2 hour blocks. Good point


----------

